# Dory the Dorkie



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I’ve written so much about my mpoo and poo mix that I feel I should tell Dory’s story and brag in her a little bit.

I rescued her over 4 years ago at 8 months old. Her first owner knew she was a mix, but said she looked like a full York ie when she got her as a puppy. For the first 3 month she carried her like a baby. Always in her lap, arms etc. then she realized she was going to be bigger than a yorkie. She put her down and didn’t have too much to do with her except let her lay on her lap.

As a result, Dory just didn’t have much of a puppyhood. By the time I got her about 3 months later, she acted like a senior dog..l very quiet and non demanding of much.

She had no knowledge of toys, what to do with them or how to play. Finally at 3 yrs old, she got the first toy that really interested her. It is a plushie puppy... every bit as big as she is. My housekeeper tossed it in the hall and Dory went immediately and claimed it as her own.

I would swing it around her head, and she finally learned to chase it and jump up to catch it. After that she learned how to kill it by shaking it. It was so stinking cute! I felt she was finally entering her puppyhood. 

Over time, and several more toys, I found out she LOVES to squeak squeakers until she breaks them, and then rips ,them out of the toy. Since then, she has found more and more toys she is interested in.

I forgot to tell you how I got her. When I got my mpoo 5 1/2 years ago, I had a beautiful female chi. She was old and tolerated him very well. She was so sweet to him. I lost her when Zekefur was15 months old. He went into a very deep depression, and when he would climb on my lap it was like he was trying to sink in to me. After 2-3 weeks it got worse. He no longer even tried to play, and he was going off his food and water. I decided I had to get another dog.

When I brought Dory home, they met at the door and took off chasing each through the house. They were both so happy and excited! I believe they saved each other.

Dory is the sweetest girl. And when zekefur started a temper tantrum fight with my new dog, Dory got in the middle and fought him off of her. The little rescuer.

















She’s pooped after playing


















And this is me with her while we were bonding. It was the first time she snuggled up against like that.













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

